# Fatty to Fitty in 1 year with Pics!!!



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thought I'd update my progress: 16 stone in feb 2012, 13 stone 5lb in july 2012 and now bulked back up to 14 stone 5lbs as of today 19/9/2012. Hoping to get to 15stone by mid november. All done totally naturally. :thumb:

View attachment 94984
View attachment 94985


View attachment 94986


View attachment 94987


My goals are to get to as close to 16 stone as I can totally naturally.

I dont follow any strict training plan, dont do macro/calorie counting......the mirror is now my mate! :lol:

I train in my own gym on my own 5 times a week, (see an earlier thread I posted).


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Good work..what was the diet and routine like for the weight loss?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good work!


----------



## mipike (Aug 12, 2012)

Well done, looking in good shape!


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

good work and good luck


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Check you out! Nice work. Nice to see natty gains.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice work fella, its taken years off you. Well done.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Good work mate! Keep it up


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fcuking hell, I'm impressed pal, the holy grail of losing fat and gaining muscle, and all this without AAS, counting macros or a solid routine?

Fml


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Seriously wtf is your secret?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

That's dedication!


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Impressive!!! You should def post up your routines.

Seriously tho, what a difference! Keep it up bro 

- - - Updated - - -



faultline said:


> Seriously wtf is your secret?


I know right!! lol


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Great results mate, well done.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking brilliant! Well done on the transformation. I'd be really happy if i were you


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

My cutting diet was made up mainly from chicken, brown rice, cottage cheese, protein shakes, Broccoli, Fruit.....basically exactly the same as my bulking diet but only smaller portions!! I dont drink much at all anymore, I have drank alcohol on 5 occasions since feb.

My routine has not changed:

I do :

Chest:

DB press 4x8, Incline DB press 4x8, Decline DB press 4x8, DB flys 4x8 and finish off on the Pec Dec to failiure.

Shoulders:

DB press 4x8, DB side/front raises supersets 3x10, sitting Olympic plate 25kg shoulder press 4x10 (slow/strict). 30 mins treadmill/5kph,inc 3, 5kg db each hand.

Back:

Wide grip FRM Pull ups 4x8, narrow grip upright rows 4x8, bent over shrug bar rows 4x8, shrugs (with shrug bar) 4 sets to failiure, reverse flys 4x8.

Legs:

Squats 4x8, leg extensions 4x8, Hammy curls 4x8, Calf raises 4x8.

Sometimes I chuck in some deadlifts on either back or leg days, never go really heavy approx 120kgs 4x8.

My gym is in a unit I have so I've ditched the car and ride my mountain bike there and back, I go the long way so its 1 and a half miles there and the same back.

I chuck in 30 mins on the treadmill walking at 5kph at inc 3 2-3 times a week.

I train 4-5 times every week, I double up on 1 body part every week. I dont have set days to train, This week 've done mon/tues today off totally, I'll train thurs/fri and probably take saturday off and then go and smash something for an hour on sundaythen have mon off and then start again!!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

scotty64 said:


> My cutting diet was made up mainly from chicken, brown rice, cottage cheese, protein shakes, Broccoli, Fruit.....basically exactly the same as my bulking diet but only smaller portions!! I dont drink much at all anymore, I have drank alcohol on 5 occasions since feb.
> 
> My routine has not changed:
> 
> ...


Great work mate, looks like you totally changed your lifestyle for the better. That's what it's all about man, getting the most out of life and feeling/looking the best we can. :thumb:


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Also I stopped training arms directly as I've been having a problem with my right elbow/tendons for the last 2 months, I feel my arms have grown more since I stopped directly hitting them!!


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Amazing transformation congratulations .

Great motivation for us guys who don't want to use steroids and stuff too . Keep it up !


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Great transformation mate, but why so many bins in your kitchen?


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Fantastic transformation mate, well done on all the hard work.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well done mate, great work, but more importantly why have you 3 white bins in your kitchen??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Great work mate!


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

36-26 said:


> Well done mate, great work, but more importantly why have you 3 white bins in your kitchen??


It aint my kitchen, Its the utility room, oh and there's 4 not 3!! Rotherham council make us use 4 bins (household waste, paper, plastic/metal/glass and cardboard and garden waste). Proper pain in the rectum!!!!!!!


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

scotty64 said:


> It aint my kitchen, Its the utility room, oh and there's 4 not 3!! Rotherham council make us use 4 bins (household waste, paper, plastic/metal/glass and cardboard and garden waste). Proper pain in the rectum!!!!!!!


LMAO recycling is very important. Great transformation though mate, well done


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

This is what happens when you spend more time in the gym than on UKM.

Done good!


----------



## irTim (Feb 17, 2012)

Amazing progress mate, you look great, cheers for posting your routine as well.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

nice work mate well done


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Well done mate on the transformation :thumbup1:


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

I've made a promise to myself, I was in terrific shape at 20 years old, A bloated mess at 30 years old......when I get to 40 years old as long health does not hinder me I'm going to be fvcking AWESOME.

I will post a pic of my progress every 4 months on this thread, The next one will be in january 2013.....Obsessed is just a word the lazy use to describe the dedicated !! :thumb:


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Well done scotty i would be over the moon with that progress


----------



## Aldinblack (Aug 8, 2012)

mate that's amazing stuff congratulations ! It really does give hope to people like me..if only I could be as disciplined especially with regards to diet & lifestyle..


----------

